# Hiker dies in Franconia Notch Accident



## MichaelJ (Oct 9, 2005)

News Story

So sad. My thoughts are with her friends and family.

It's a sobering reminder that hiking, despite how we think of it as so different from climbing and mountaineering, is still not without risk.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 9, 2005)

I heard that on the news last night...kind of bizarre IMHO.  She was underneath the Tram when it happened.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 9, 2005)

was it definitely under teh tram?  the article linked above is pretty vague in saying _"The location is a quarter-mile above the Cannon Mountain tramway."_  it also mentions she was found in a brook drainage, obvious the path of the tram is not a brook drainage.  definitely would like a little more information than provided in the above linked article.

regardless of location, a very sad incident.  pretty rare in the whites that someone dies while hiking not due to weather related issues.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 9, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> was it definitely under teh tram?  the article linked above is pretty vague in saying _"The location is a quarter-mile above the Cannon Mountain tramway."_  it also mentions she was found in a brook drainage, obvious the path of the tram is not a brook drainage.  definitely would like a little more information than provided in the above linked article.
> 
> regardless of location, a very sad incident.  pretty rare in the whites that someone dies while hiking not due to weather related issues.



The WCAX news gave me the impression that she was 'underneath the tram line' which seemed unusual IMHO.  Cannon was a tougher hike IMHO...steep terrain.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 10, 2005)

I too watched the WCAX news which reported it twice on Saturday night. It reported,"The body of a female hiking solo was found under the tram where few hikers go." Which is different from the article in Michael's link


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 10, 2005)

Very sad indeed, missing since Wednesday?  over the weekend anything with a slope resembled a brook drainage.


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 16, 2005)

A friend that was involved in the search told me that the body was actually spotted by someone on the tram. At the time it wasn't certain if she died where she was found or was moved there by the fast moving water.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome over here swampyankee, 1st post.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 19, 2005)

Heya Swamp! Welcome!


----------

